# Searching for a Breeder?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok... I know that I have done a lot on this forum about this. I've gotten to know a few more dogs of various lines, I've thought back on how I liked all the others I met, and I've researched ALOT. All I need to do now is decide between a WGSL or a Czech/DDR. I want a companion dog and I have also made the decision to wait until I've moved out and am on my own to actually buy a dog. I'm still researching though, I'm trying to decide between Huerta Hof or Sapphire Shepherds(German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree). If you have any other breeder suggestions they would be welcome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heidi, why do you keep posting new threads? You have several going. A better idea would be to just have one to chart your ongoing puppy search. 

You bounce back and forth between lines/breeders....have you yet visited a club or watched dogs training to gain knowledge on the different lines? You say you've gotten to know different dogs, where did you get to know them? While you have to wait to move out on your own, can you visit clubs/venues/trials and learn more before you make a decision on what breeder to go with?
Sometimes it is best to know who's breeding who to who and then getting on a breeding of dogs that you admire.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Those lines are very different. Why did you pick them? What do you want out of the dog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Heidi, why do you keep posting new threads? You have several going. A better idea would be to just have one to chart your ongoing puppy search.
> 
> You bounce back and forth between lines/breeders....have you yet visited a club or watched dogs training to gain knowledge on the different lines? You say you've gotten to know different dogs, where did you get to know them? While you have to wait to move out on your own, can you visit clubs/venues/trials and learn more before you make a decision on what breeder to go with?
> Sometimes it is best to know who's breeding who to who and then getting on a breeding of dogs that you admire.


Ok, I only just now realized how many I had, I will use this one from now on. I haven't visited a club, my family is friends with lots of German Shepherd people who have various lines. I would love to visit some clubs and trials, I'm working toward being able to do that. Yes, I probably will wait to decide on a breeder as I have a long time. I'm sorry I've been so confusing on my posts.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Those lines are very different. Why did you pick them? What do you want out of the dog?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I want an intelligent companion with good health, a sound structure, and traditional black and red/tan coloring. I do realize that DDRs tend to be sable.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I dont think black and tan is "traditional". Most early shepherds were sable or solid black. It wasnt until the likes or rin tin tin and such that we thought of black and tan being the only color.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

3 days ago you were looking at ASL's and

Chris wild posted this below


> Heidi,
> Just last week you posted that you had decided on the sort of dog you want, a DDR dog, and were asking about breeders. Now it's ASL, a completely different type altogether.
> 
> 
> Please, please take the advice that you have been given many times in many threads that you've started on this same sort of topic and visit clubs and events in your area to meet dogs of the different types IN PERSON. You cannot decide what is the right sort of dog for you by looking at websites and asking strangers on the internet.


Some of us agreed with her advice and suggest you take it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

boy oh boy when I was a youngster who wanted a horse in the worst way my outlet was drawing pictures and writing stories. 

Now-a-days kids have the internet to use. I guess it saves their parents from having to hear > "BUT....I REALLY NEED.....horse/dog/car, you just don't understand!! *huff*" 

LOL!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

GO SEE THE DOGS!. Read that one hundred times, then do it again. Get the "lines" out of your head. It's a marketing tool one can use to sell puppies. Go see the dogs, find the ones you like and get a dog where those came from.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Have you considered Sudenblick kennels in San Antonio?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Chip/Crackem, just a heads up as you may have not seen the other threads. OP is a minor living at home. I don't think she has the wherewithal to visit or buy a dog for a few years at least until *after* she's moved out from home (per her original post). So....it sounds like parents aren't on board with getting another dog. Similar situation to another young person we had on here recently.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't care if they're 10 or 50. Go play with your friends dog, go volunteer at an animal shelter, do do something with dogs. Reading about lines is a waste of time. I did it, I know was enamored and fell in love with all sorts of written dreams. over a decade later I've come to realize people are often full of crap  and the better they seem to write the more full of it they are  not always of course.

"lines" are marketing. They are. I won't deny there are "General" differences between a show and working line, but even there. If I like the look of a showline, and want a dog with certain temperamental qualities, I know I can find them. No matter what "type" of shepherd I want i know I can find it.

I can find all levels of drive, protectiveness, aloofness, sharpness, strong nerves, short nerves, strength, couch potatoeness, cuddliness, affectionate, hard biters, no biters, cute fearful, dangerous fearful and on and on and on in every "line" of GSD's.

The problem is, I wouldn't know what any of it was and how it would relate to what I wanted in a dog if I didn't get out and find it for myself. The rest is mostly glorified BS to sell puppies.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Dang skippy not always  I wrote some very nice stories for school about my 'dream' horses and then ended up involved in horses from 1976 until a couple of years ago! LOL! 

Good advice to volunteer at shelters and such maybe Heidi will follow that advice if she has access to transportation.





crackem said:


> I don't care if they're 10 or 50. Go play with your friends dog, go volunteer at an animal shelter, do do something with dogs. Reading about lines is a waste of time. I did it, I know was enamored and fell in love with all sorts of written dreams. over a decade later I've come to realize people are often full of crap  and the better they seem to write the more full of it they are  *not always of course*.
> 
> <snipped>.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I said not always.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, that's why I highlighted it in blue when I quoted you.  



crackem said:


> I said not always.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Chip/Crackem, just a heads up as you may have not seen the other threads. OP is a minor living at home. I don't think she has the wherewithal to visit or buy a dog for a few years at least until *after* she's moved out from home (per her original post). So....it sounds like parents aren't on board with getting another dog. Similar situation to another young person we had on here recently.


Got my situation perfectly.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I respect your honesty. 

Now, you've been advised by three _moderators_ on this board with good advice.

I hope you will take their advice or Crackem's. You're quite a few years away so maybe find ways to help/volunteer fund raise for rescues. Great ways to learn and make contacts too!

Best to you! 




HeidiGS said:


> Got my situation perfectly.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I respect your honesty.
> 
> Now, you've been advised by three _moderators_ on this board with good advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I'm trying but I'm just so limited. I was considering volunteering at a rescue in the next few years, but I wasn't sure. Any advice on that?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

The only thing you missed is that my parents were considering getting another dog, but probably not.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In blue - Yeah, that's what I figured. Plus there's limits as to what minors can do due to liability issues.

I was able to work at stables cleaning stalls and grooming horses and was involved in 4H....trying to think what is similar to 4H in the dog world. I do know that AKC conformation shows have a junior handlers program. Breeders will train you and allow you to show their dogs. Perhaps try to find something like that and I would suggest being open to all breeds at first to get the best shot at it. 

I think a member here, Xeph, helps junior handlers, contact her and maybe she can point you in the right direction.

BTW- I don't want to come off making you feel bad, there is nothing wrong with dreaming! It's how you create goals and visions for your life.  Just one must be realistic that most dreams are achieved through steps, not big leaps.







HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, and I'm trying but *I'm just so limited*. I was considering volunteering at a rescue in the next few years, but I wasn't sure. Any advice on that?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> In blue - Yeah, that's what I figured. Plus there's limits as to what minors can do due to liability issues.
> 
> I was able to work at stables cleaning stalls and grooming horses and was involved in 4H....trying to think what is similar to 4H in the dog world. I do know that AKC conformation shows have a junior handlers program. Breeders will train you and allow you to show their dogs. Perhaps try to find something like that and I would suggest being open to all breeds at first to get the best shot at it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*waves* Hello. That is me, the helper of juniors (at least I try to).


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southwest

There is a German Shepherd club in Beaumont. You might try contacting them. Also, there are dog events in 4H such as conformation, obedience, and agility. The dogs don't have to be registered with any group to join.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Xeph said:


> *waves* Hello. That is me, the helper of juniors (at least I try to).


Lol, at least your trying.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Speaking of breeders, does anyone breed a dog like THE Dingo vom Haus Gero? 



 I'm in love with him moving...


----------

